# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  New McDonald's

## soonermike

McDonald's has purchased land off of Eastern between Main St and SE 4th and will be building a new location. Being so close to Moore High School, they will do a huge lunch business. It's good to see something new like this going into that area and not on 19th St. Hopefully it spurs some additional growth in that direction.

----------


## Roger S

Well that can't be good news for Epic Times Grill.... Not sure if they get school students for lunch but a fast food restaurant serving burgers will not help them.

Moore is quickly becoming a really hostile environment for the handfull of mom & pop type places left I'm afraid.

----------


## soonermike

I guess because I live in the southwest corner of Moore and don't make it to that area very often, I was unaware of Epic Times Grill. I just knew that when I did live on the east side there were very few options, and I was assuming that a lot of students are driving to the McDonald's on 19th at lunch time.

----------


## Roger S

> ... and I was assuming that a lot of students are driving to the McDonald's on 19th at lunch time.


I'm not in that area at lunch time but there are quite a few closer options than 19th Street for them.... Epic Times, Subway, & Tangs at 4th and Eastern.... Pizza Spot and whatever Rusty's Custard turned into right across the street... The cafe in Platt College right across the street.... Gail's Gourmet walking distance away on Main... Then there is Burger King, Little Ceasars, and Monty's at 12th and Eastern..... I suppose you could throw in Marco's Pizza at 19th and Eastern.... That's a bunch of options before you hit a McDonald's and I think the McDonald's at 12th and I-35 would be closer than the one at 19th and I-35 and they would have to pass the Mazzio's and Sonic at 12th and Broadway to get to that McDonald's.

----------


## 94GTStang

Is this going next to the CVS on Eastern and 4th?

----------


## soonermike

North of the CVS, in front of Dollar General. There's a baseball field there currently.

----------


## Roger S

> North of the CVS, in front of Dollar General. There's a baseball field there currently.


Hmmmm... Wonder what's going in between the CVS and Arvest Bank... Looked to be about the right size for a McDonald's.

----------


## 94GTStang

Remember when places put up signage? Geezz. I still wonder what could go next to the CVS.

----------


## _Cramer_

I've been scouring City Council agendas and permit records but the Moore City site is difficult. I believe the address is officially 812 SE 4th.

----------


## Roger S

That is the lot between CVS and Arvest that was mentioned earlier and which looks like it's about the size of a McDonald's to me.

----------


## soonermike

There were several people upset about losing this practice field. Possibly they chose a different location? Or maybe my information was bad from the start. I read about this on the Facebook page of City Councilman Mark Hamm from a post on 12/10/15 - https://www.facebook.com/MarkHammforWard2/

----------


## Roger S

> There were several people upset about losing this practice field. Possibly they chose a different location? Or maybe my information was bad from the start. I read about this on the Facebook page of City Councilman Mark Hamm from a post on 12/10/15 - https://www.facebook.com/MarkHammforWard2/


Well there's where you went wrong.... Getting your info from a politician! ;+)

Hopefully for the kids that use that field... The lot between CVS and Arvest is the correct location and like I've said... The footprint on that lot sure looked like it could be a McDonald's.

----------


## drinner-okc

The site between CVS & the bank will be a Medical building. McDonalds is going on Eastern next to the Church property.

----------


## Mailslinger

Noticed some ditwork being done next to first fidelity bank on 4th and eastern.  Could this be the new Mcdonald's??

----------


## Roger S

> Noticed some ditwork being done next to first fidelity bank on 4th and eastern.  Could this be the new Mcdonald's??


Yes

----------


## drinner-okc

It's almost complete and I was told they expect to open this Tuesday 9/26.  I hope this spurs other development on the east side of Moore.

----------

